# Closed



## Fish Hunter

Closed


----------



## Arnav

Hey FH, is that a left, or right hand model ? 
Really though, what's the price you're looking for ?
Thanks


----------



## Fish Hunter

Dang, I thought the price showed up. I've got over $400 in it, but will sell for $300 plus any shipping.
PS its a 2 handed version.


----------



## Thorhammer

Very clean build but would expect no less from him.


----------

